# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Joti, Privé (Herentals)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Joti, Privé
Vestingstraat 4
Herentals (AN)

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Joti, Privé (Herentals).*

----------

